# Gen 15:1 translation



## nwink (Jun 17, 2011)

Why do some versions translate Gen 15:1 that Abraham's reward will be very great...and some translate it that God is Abraham's great reward?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 17, 2011)

I only see that the NIV has the latter. Do other translations have it that way?


----------



## nwink (Jun 17, 2011)

chaplainintraining said:


> i only see that the niv has the latter. Do other translations have it that way?



KJV


----------

